# 2009 24 Hours of Le Mans Spotter Guide Now Available from Andy Blackmore Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Spotter Guide for the 2009 Le Mans 24 Hours is now available in PDF and JPEG formats. The guide is split over two pages due to the number of entries.
* Full Story *


----------

